# Ryan's Off Season Mass Building Log



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Reet I've decided I'd start a fresh training and diet log now that my first show is out of the way and now focusing on mass gain during the off season.

Few photos from my first show:















I've dad over two weeks off the gym since my show so easing my way back in but this week's training has looked like:

*Monday - Chest and biceps*

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 12x100kg, 8x140kg

Incline bench: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 7x100kg

Incline flyes: 14x7.5kgs, 14x15kgs, 14x20kgs, 8x30kgs

Cable crossovers: 4x12x5stack

Conc curls: 12x7.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 12x20kgs

Incline DB curls: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 12x15kgs

EZ curls: 12x50kgs

*Tuesday - Calves / Hams / Quads*

*
*

Seated calf raise: 14x20kg, 14x25kg, RP set: 40kg: 14/10/6. ds: 10x60kg, 10x40kg, 50x20kgs

Standing machine Calf Raises: 14x 5 stack, 4x12x9 stack + ds each set to 5stwck X 14

SLDL: 12x30kg,14x50kg, 20x80kg 12x100kg

Double Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x4stack, 20x5stack

Single Leg Curl: 20x3stack, 20x4stack, 20x4stack

Squats: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 6x180kg

Leg extensions: 14x5stack, 14x7stack, 12x8stack

Hack squats


----------



## NikolaEz (May 19, 2014)

Looking really impressive man!

How long did it take you to achieve a physique like that?

Best of luck bro.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking good buddy... Where did you place?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

I placed 4th in that British Final show.

I qualified for that show after winning the first timers 2 weeks before. Was over 80kgs class and there were some BIG guys. Wad chatting to them all and they'd all done at least 8 or 9 shows. I'm pretty pleased with the result for my first proper show but gonna focus on banging mass on all over now. Wanna be much thicker next year


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

NikolaEz said:


> Looking really impressive man!
> 
> How long did it take you to achieve a physique like that?
> 
> Best of luck bro.


Morning and thank you mate!!

I've been training for 5 years now. Seriously for about 3 years.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was Delts and triceps*

DB press: 15x15kgs, 12x25kgs, 12x 35kgs, 12x40kgs

Laterals: 15x12.5kg, 20x15kgs 20x17.5kgs

Cable laterals: 15x2stack, 15x2 stack, 16x3stack

BO rear laterals: 15x7kgs, 15x12kgs, 15x17.5kgs, ds 20x10kgs

Skullcrushers: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x50kgs, 6x60kgs

OH DB extension: 13x20kgs, 13x30kgs, 12x35kgs, 7x50kgs.

Straight bar pushdowns: 12x3stack ,12x6stack, 12x10stack Dropsets to 12x6stack / 25x3stack.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

In for this as per the old one buddy!

Looked cracking on stage and sure you will pack some great size


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

RowRow said:


> In for this as per the old one buddy!
> 
> Looked cracking on stage and sure you will pack some great size


Cheers matey! Appreciate it. I'm really stepping it up this off season. Really going to bang the calories in. Want a lot more thickness and I'm also focusing on weak areas such as arms / calves, back width.

First proper back session in about 3 weeks later on today. Can't wait


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Nice quick back session:*

DB Pullovers: 15x20kgs, 15x30kgs, 15x40kgs, 12x50kgs

WG Pulldowns: 14x8stack, 12x10stack, 12xfull small, 12x1big stack

Yates Rows: 20x20kgs, 15x60kgs, 12x80kgs, 20x100kgs

T Bar cable rows: 15x5stack, 15x9stack, 15x12stack, 14x15stack

Deads to just below knee: built up to 12x170kg

DB Shrugs: 20x20kgs, 20x37.5kgs, 25x55kgs


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

On this mate, are you still using a timed carb method for your bulk?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

bail said:


> On this mate, are you still using a timed carb method for your bulk?


Hello matey!!

No I'm using a "normal" conventional diet to bulk. (40/40/20 Protein/Carbs/Fats) slightly less carbs on rest days.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats on the 4th place mate! You looked awesome in those pics

Just out of interest, did the guy next to you in the pics place?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> Congrats on the 4th place mate! You looked awesome in those pics
> 
> Just out of interest, did the guy next to you in the pics place?


Thanks buddy. Appreciate any comments especially the positive ones! Onwards and upwards from here!! The guy next to me came 6th.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Thanks buddy. Appreciate any comments especially the positive ones! Onwards and upwards from here!! The guy next to me came 6th.


NI worries mate, I can't imagine you getting any negative comments looking the way you do, obviously have put in the hard work! Good luck with your goals mate, as you say onwards and upwards from here


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> NI worries mate, I can't imagine you getting any negative comments looking the way you do, obviously have put in the hard work! Good luck with your goals mate, as you say onwards and upwards from here


Cheers buddy. Hope you stick around. Any of you guys got journals?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today's session - Chest and biceps*

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 12x100kg, 8x145kg

Incline DB: 12x20kg, 12x30kg, 12x35kg, 7x45kg

DB flyes: 14x12kgs, 14x15kgs, 14x25kgs, 12x30kgs

Cable crossovers: 4x12x5stack

Conc curls: 12x7.5kgs, 12x15kgs,10x17kgs, 9x20kgs+3forced

BB curls: 12x20kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x50kgs,15x50kgs

Cable curls: 12x2stack, 12x3stack,12x4stack, 12x5stack


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Cheers buddy. Hope you stick around. Any of you guys got journals?[/]
> 
> popped in and out if your last one h34r: every now and then, will def pay closer attention to this one, I did have a journal up last year but it tailed off when I got a shoulder injury. Now I'm back fighting if I may get it up and running again


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Tuesday - Calves / Hams / Quads*

*
*

Standing lever calf raise: 15x40kg,

20x80kg, 20x120kg. 20x120kg

BO Calf Raises: 14x 5 stack, 4x15x9 stack

Seated calf raise: 20x20kg, 20x30kg, 20x50kg ds to 30x30kg

SLDL: 12x30kg,14x50kg, 20x80kg 14x100kg

Double Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x4stack, 20x5stack

Single Leg Curl: 20x3stack, 20x4stack, 20x4stack

Squats: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 12x180kg

Leg extensions: 14x5stack, 14x7stack, 12x8stack, 10x1from bottom

Leg Lever machine: worked up to 8x150kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Yesterday was Delts and triceps*

DB press: 15x15kgs, 12x25kgs, 12x 35kgs, 12x42.5kgs

Laterals: 15x12.5kg, 20x15kgs 20x20kgs

Cable laterals: 15x2stack, 15x2 stack, 16x4stack

BO rear laterals: 15x7kgs, 15x12kgs, 15x17.5kgs, ds 20x10kgs

Skullcrushers: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x50kgs, 7x60kgs

OH DB extension: 13x20kgs, 13x30kgs, 12x35kgs, 7x50kgs.

Straight bar pushdowns: 12x3stack ,12x6stack, 12x10stack Dropsets to 12x6stack / 25x3stack.

*Today was a nice quick back session:*

DB Pullovers: 15x20kgs, 15x30kgs, 15x40kgs, 15x50kgs

WG Pulldowns: 14x8stack, 12x10stack, 12xfull small, 12x1big stack

Yates Rows: 20x20kgs, 15x60kgs, 12x80kgs, 20x100kgs

T Bar cable rows: 15x5stack, 15x9stack, 15x12stack, 14x15stack

Deads to just below knee: built up to 12x180kg

DB Shrugs: 20x20kgs, 20x37.5kgs, 40x50kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Yesterday was Chest and biceps*

Incline bench: 15x50kg, 15x80kg, 10x100kg, 6x120 + 2 forced negs

Decline DB: 12x20kg, 12x25kg, 12x35kg, 10x40kg, 15x25kg ds

Incline DB flyes: 14x12kgs, 14x15kgs, 14x25kgs, 10x30kgs

Cable crossovers: 4x12x5stack

Conc curls: 12x7.5kgs, 12x15kgs,10x17kgs, 9x20kgs+3forced

BB curls: 12x20kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x50kgs,15x50kgs

Cable curls: 21s with 3stack, 21s with 4 stack, 21s with 5 stack, 21s with 6 stack

Big leg session today


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tuesday: Hams / Quads

Squats: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 8x180kg, 5x200kg

Hack Squats: 14x40kg, 14x80kg, 12x120kg, 8x160kg

Leg extensions: 14x5stack, 14x7stack, 12x8stack,

SLDL: 12x30kg,14x50kg, 20x80kg 14x100kg, 12x100kg

Double Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x4stack, 20x5stack

Single Leg Curl: 20x3stack, 20x4stack, 20x4stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was Delts and triceps*

DB press: 15x15kgs, 12x25kgs, 12x 35kgs, 10x45kgs

Laterals: 15x12.5kg, 20x15kgs 20x22kgs

Cable laterals: 15x2stack, 15x2 stack, 16x4stack 15x5stack

BO rear laterals: 15x7kgs, 15x12kgs, 15x17.5kgs, ds 20x10kgs

Skullcrushers: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x50kgs, 7x60kgs

OH DB extension: 13x20kgs, 13x30kgs, 12x35kgs, 7x50kgs.

Straight bar pushdowns: 12x3stack ,12x6stack, 12x10stack Dropsets to 12x6stack / 25x3stack.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was back.

Pullovers: 15x5stack, 15x7stack, 15x9stack

WG Pulldowns: 14x8stack , 12x10stack, 12x10stack, 12xbig stack

BB Rows: 20x20kgs, 15x60kgs, 12x80kgs, 12x100kgs, 9x140kg

T Bar cable rows: 15x5stack, 15x9stack, 15x12stack, 14x15stack

Deads to just below knee: built up to 11x190kg

DB Shrugs: 20x20kgs, 20x37.5kgs, 40x50kgs, 24x60kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Monday was Chest and biceps

Decline bench: 15x50kg, 15x80kg, 10x100kg, 11x140

Inline DB: 12x20kg, 12x25kg, 12x35kg, 10x40kg, 15x25kg ds

Incline DB flyes: 14x12kgs, 14x15kgs, 14x25kgs, 10x30kgs

Cable crossovers: 4x12x5stack, 12x 7stack.

Conc curls: 12x7.5kgs, 12x15kgs,10x17kgs, 9x20kgs+3forced

BB curls: 12x20kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x50kgs,15x50kgs

Cable curls: 21s with 3stack, 21s with 4 stack, 21s with 5 stack, 21s with 6 stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tuesday was Calves / Hams / Quads

Seated calf raises: 15x40kg, 20x50kgs, 20x60kg, RP SETw/90kg: 20/15/10

Leg machine calf raises: 20x40kg, 20x60kg, 20x80kg, 20x120kg

Squats: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 8x180kg, 5x200kg

Hack Squats: 14x40kg, 14x80kg, 12x120kg, 8x160kg

Leg extensions: 14x5stack, 14x7stack, 12x8stack,

SLDL: 12x30kg,14x50kg, 20x80kg 14x100kg, 12x100kg

Double Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x4stack, 20x5stack

Single Leg Curl: 20x3stack, 20x4stack, 20x4stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Yesterday was Delts and triceps*

DB press: 15x15kgs, 12x25kgs, 12x 35kgs, 11x45kgs

Laterals: 15x12.5kg, 20x15kgs 20x22.5kgs

Cable laterals: 15x2stack, 15x2 stack, 16x5stack

BO rear laterals: 15x7kgs, 15x12kgs, 15x17.5kgs, ds 20x10kgs

Skullcrushers: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x50kgs, 7x60kgs

Straight bar pushdowns: 12x3stack ,12x6stack, 12x10stack Dropsets to 12x6stack / 25x3stack.

OH Ropes: FST7: 7x10x7stack

*Today was a nice quick back session:*

DB Pullovers: 15x20kgs, 15x30kgs, 15x40kgs, 15x50kgs

WG Pulldowns: 14x8stack, 12x10stack, 12xfull small, 12xfull big stack

BB Rows: 20x20kgs, 15x60kgs, 12x80kgs, 20x100kgs, 10x150kg

T Bar cable rows: 15x5stack, 15x9stack, 15x12stack, 14x15stack

Deads to just below knee: built up to 11x200kg

DB Shrugs: 20x20kgs, 20x37.5kgs, 40x50kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Monday was Chest and biceps*

Decline bench: 15x50kg, 15x80kg, 10x100kg, 7x160, ds 9x120kg, 8x100kg, 10x60kg

Incline BB: 12x45kg, 12x55kg, 8x80kg, 8x100kg

Incline DB flyes: 14x12kgs, 14x15kgs, 14x25kgs, 10x30kgs, 8x25kgs

Cable crossovers: 4x12x5stack, 12x 7stack.

Conc curls: 12x7.5kgs, 12x15kgs,10x17kgs, 9x20kgs+3forced

BB curls: 12x20kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x50kgs,15x50kgs

Cable curls: 21s with 3stack, 21s with 4 stack, 21s with 5 stack, 21s with 6 stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tuesday was Calves / Hams / Quads

Seated calf raises: 15x40kg, 20x50kgs, 20x60kg, RP SETw/90kg: 20/15/10

Leg machine calf raises: 20x40kg, 20x60kg, 20x80kg, 20x120kg

Squats: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 8x180kg, 6x200kg

Hack Squats: 14x40kg, 14x80kg, 12x120kg, 8x160kg

Leg extensions: 14x5stack, 14x7stack, 12x8stack,

SLDL: 12x30kg,14x50kg, 20x80kg 14x100kg, 12x100kg

Double Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x4stack, 20x5stack

Single Leg Curl: 20x3stack, 20x4stack, 20x4stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Delta and triceps today

DB press: 15x15kgs, 12x25kgs, 12x 35kgs, 7x47.5kgs

Laterals: 15x12.5kg, 20x15kgs 21x22.5kgs

Cable laterals: 15x2stack, 15x2 stack, 16x5stack, 16x6stack

BO rear laterals: 15x7kgs, 15x12kgs, 15x22kgs

Skullcrushers: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x50kgs, 7x60kgs

Straight bar pushdowns: 12x3stack ,12x6stack, 12x10stack Dropsets to 12x6stack / 25x3stack.

OH Ropes: FST7: 7x10x7stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was a nice quick back session:*

Nautilus Pullovers: 15x30kgs, 15x77kgs, 15x90kgs, 14x120kgs

WG Pulldowns: 14x8stack, 12x10stack, 12xfull small, 12xfull big stack

BB Rows: 20x20kgs, 15x60kgs, 12x80kgs, 20x100kgs, 10x150kg

T Bar cable rows: 15x5stack, 15x9stack, 15x12stack, 14x15stack

Deads to just below knee: built up to 11x200kg

Yoke Shrugs: 20x80kgs, 20x120kg, 20x160kgs


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Some nice weight being shifted there matey. How are you feeling with your progress? (looking good by the way)


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Monday was Chest and biceps*

Decline bench: 15x50kg, 15x80kg, 10x100kg, 10x140, 5x160kg

Incline DB: 12x30kg, 10x40kg, 8x47.5kg

Incline DB flyes: 14x12kgs, 14x15kgs, 14x25kgs, 8x35kgs

Cable crossovers: 4x12x5stack, 12x 9stack.

Conc curls: 12x7.5kgs, 12x15kgs,10x17kgs, 9x25kgs+3forced

BB curls: 12x20kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x50kgs,15x50kgs

Cable curls: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 10x6stack (slow controlled negs)


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was Calves / Hams / Quads

Leg extensions: 14x5stack, 14x12stack, 13xfull stack,

Lever Squats: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 12x160kg, 10x200kg

Hack Squats: 14x40kg, 14x80kg, 20x120kg, 11x160kg

SLDL: 12x30kg,14x50kg, 20x80kg 14x100kg, 12x110kg (Slow negs)

Double Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x6stack, 14x10stack (slow negs)

Calves: superset with donkey raises / standing raises / seated raises : 12 reps: 10stack/10stack,40kg, 12 reps: 12stack, 12stack, 60kg, 12 reps: 12 stack, 12 stack / 60kg.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Thursday Delts and triceps *

DB press: 15x15kgs, 12x25kgs, 12x 35kgs, 8x45kgs

Laterals: 15x12.5kg, 20x15kgs 16x25kgs - ds to seated raises: 14x15kg

Cable laterals behind back: 15x2stack, 15x3 stack, 12x4stack, 12x4stack

BO rear laterals on bench: 15x7kgs, 15x12kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 15x17.5kgs

Skullcrushers: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x50kgs, 8x60kgs

Straight bar pushdowns: 12x3stack ,12x6stack, 12x10stack Dropsets to 12x6stack / 25x3stack.

OH Ropes: FST7: 7x10x7stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was back.

Pullovers: 15x5stack, 15x110kg, 13x125kg

RG Pulldowns: 14x8stack , 12x10stack, 12x10stack, 12x6 from bottom

Yates Rows: 20x20kgs, 15x60kgs, 12x80kgs, 12x100kgs, 7x120kg

T Bar cable rows: 15x5stack, 15x9stack, 15x12stack, 14x15stack

Deads to just below knee: built up to 7x200kg

DB Shrugs: 20x20kgs, 20x37.5kgs, 40x50kgs, 24x60kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday Chest and biceps

Decline bench: 15x50kg, 15x80kg, 10x100kg, 10x140, 5x160kg

Incline DB: 12x30kg, 10x40kg, 8x47.5kg

Incline DB flyes: 14x12kgs, 14x15kgs, 14x25kgs, 8x35kgs

Cable crossovers: 4x12x5stack, 12x 9stack.

Conc curls: 12x7.5kgs, 12x15kgs,10x17kgs, 9x25kgs+3forced

BB curls: 12x20kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x50kgs,15x50kgs

Cable curls: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 10x6stack (slow controlled negs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Yesterday Chest and biceps*

Flat DB bench: 15x50kg, 15x25kg, 10x35kg, 10x40kg, 10x50kgs, 6x55kgs

Incline BB: 12x40kg, 10x80kg, 8x100, 6x120kgs

Flat DB flyes: 14x12kgs, 14x15kgs, 14x25kgs, 12x 30kgs, 7x375kgs

Cable crossovers: 4x12x5stack, 12x 9stack.

Conc curls: 12x7.5kgs, 12x15kgs,10x17kgs, 9x25kgs+3forced

BB curls: 12x20kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x50kgs,15x50kgs

Cable curls seated on incline bench: 7 x 12stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tuesday was Calves / Hams / Quads

Leg extensions: 14x5stack, 14x12stack, 13xfull stack,

Squats: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 12x160kg, 8x200kg

Leg press: 14x40kg, 14x80kg, 20x120kg, 11x9 a side

SLDL: 12x30kg,14x50kg, 20x80kg 14x100kg, 12x110kg (Slow negs)

Double Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x6stack, 14x10stack (slow negs)

Calves: superset with donkey raises / standing raises / seated raises : 12 reps: 10stack/10stack,40kg, 12 reps: 12stack, 12stack, 60kg, 12 reps: 12 stack, 12 stack / 60kg.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Thickness starting to improve


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Thursday Delts and triceps *

DB press: 15x15kgs, 12x25kgs, 12x 35kgs, 8x47.5kgs

Laterals: 15x12.5kg, 20x15kgs 16x25kgs - ds to seated raises: 14x15kg

Cable laterals behind back: 15x2stack, 15x3 stack, 12x4stack, 14x4stack

BO rear laterals on bench: 15x7kgs, 15x12kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 15x17.5kgs

Skullcrushers: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x50kgs, 8x60kgs

Straight bar pushdowns: 12x3stack ,12x6stack, 12x10stack Dropsets to 12x6stack / 25x3stack.

OH Ropes: 12x4stack 12x5stack, 12x6stack 12x7stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was back.

Pullovers: 15x5stack, 15x110kg, 13x125kg

RG Pulldowns: 14x8stack , 12x10stack, 12x10stack, 12x6 from bottom

Yates Rows: 20x20kgs, 15x60kgs, 12x80kgs, 12x100kgs, 7x120kg

T Bar cable rows: 15x5stack, 15x9stack, 15x12stack, 14x15stack

Deads to just below knee: built up to 7x200kg

DB Shrugs: 20x20kgs, 20x37.5kgs, 40x50kgs, 24x60kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today Chest and biceps*

Decline bench: 12x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 12x120kgs.

Incline BB: 12x40kg, 10x80kg, 8x100, 7x120kgs

Flat DB flyes: 14x12kgs, 14x15kgs, 14x25kgs, 12x 30kgs, 8x37.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 4x12x5stack, 12x 9stack.

Conc curls: 12x7.5kgs, 12x15kgs,10x17kgs, 9x25kgs+3forced

Ez curls lying chest facing on incline bench.: 12x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 20x30kgs

Standing Cable curls: 12x3stack, 12x4stack, 12x5stack 14x6stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tuesday was Calves / Hams / Quads

Leg extensions: 14x5stack, 14x12stack, 14xfull stack,

Vertical leg press: 14x4plates, 14x7plates, 14x9plates, 12x10plates

Leg press: 14x40kg, 14x80kg, 15x7 a side, 14x10.5 a side

SLDL: 12x30kg,14x50kg, 20x80kg 14x100kg, 12x110kg (Slow negs)

Double Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x6stack, 14x10stack (slow negs)

Seated Leg Curl: 14x10kgs, 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs

Calves: superset with donkey raises / standing raises / seated raises : 12 reps: 10stack/10stack,40kg, 12 reps: 12stack, 12stack, 60kg, 12 reps: 12 stack, 12 stack / 60kg.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Thickness starting to improve


Looking thick mate keep this up!

Id like see your off season diet for training and non training

how you have it set out include your peri nutrition window and what supps your using mate off season

Ive just started my offseason and aiming to go from 15.2 stone now at 10% bf , over 16 stone by xmas but keeping as lean as I can

so im adding my cals in slowly everyweek checking for changes on a sat with weigh in.

Carb cycling

high day 500gc

medium 350g c

low day 100g c

cals at moment levelled off at 4,000 for me but want be up to 5,000 eventually

And ur cycle mate what you runing for off season gains?

def in for this one will be following


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Dazarms said:


> Looking thick mate keep this up!
> 
> Id like see your off season diet for training and non training
> 
> ...


Morning mate only just seen this but I will update with a bit of my diet etc later on.

*Yesterday was Delts and triceps *

DB press: 15x15kgs, 12x25kgs, 12x40kgs, 7x50kgs

Seated Laterals: 15x10kg, 15x15kgs 13x25kgs

Cable laterals behind back: 15x2stack, 15x3 stack, 12x4stack, 12x5stack

BO rear laterals on bench: 15x7kgs, 15x12kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 15x17.5kgs

CGBP: 12x60kgs, 10x80kgs, 8x100kgs

Straight bar pushdowns: 12x3stack ,12x6stack, 12x10stack 6x13stack, DS: 20x8stack

OH Ropes: 12x4stack 12x5stack, 12x6stack 9x7stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Quick side chest from last night.

Excuse the face


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Quick side chest from last night.
> 
> Excuse the face


Looking huge man

whats ur weight right now?

and whats ur goal weight size

What cycle u on right now atm for this blast?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Dazarms said:


> Looking huge man
> 
> whats ur weight right now?
> 
> ...


Thanks mate I'm weighing 17st 12 lbs at the minute.

I'm gonna be honest; I'm on 1g of test per week and 500mg tren e.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was back.

Pullovers: 15x5stack, 15x110kg, 13xfullstack

RG Pulldowns: 14x8stack , 12x10stack, 12x10stack, 12x6 from bottom

BB Rows: 20x20kgs, 15x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 12x140kgs, 8x160kg

CG cable rows: 15x5stack, 15x9stack, 15x12stack, 14x15stack

Deads to just below knee: built up to 7x200kg

DB Shrugs: 20x20kgs, 20x37.5kgs, 40x50kgs, 24x60kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was Chest and biceps*

Flat DB bench: 12x25kgs, 12x35kgs, 12x45 17x55kgs.

Incline BB: 12x40kg, 10x80kg, 8x100, 7x120kgs

Flat DB flyes: 14x12kgs, 14x15kgs, 14x25kgs, 12x 35kgs, 12 x 15kg ds

Cable crossovers: 4x12x5stack, 15x6stack 15x 9stack.

Conc curls: 12x7.5kgs, 12x15kgs,10x17kgs, 10x25kgs+3forced

Ez curls lying chest facing on incline bench.: 12x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 20x30kgs

Standing rope hammer curls: 12x3stack, 12x4stack, 12x5stack 20x7stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tuesday was Calves / Hams / Quads

Leg extensions: 14x5stack, 14x12stack, 15xfull stack,

Vertical leg press: 14x4plates, 14x7plates, 14x9plates, 13x10plates

Leg press: 14x40kg, 14x80kg, 15x7 a side, 14x11 a side

SLDL: 12x30kg,14x50kg, 20x80kg 14x100kg, 12x110kg (Slow negs)

Double Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x6stack, 14x10stack (slow negs)

Seated Leg Curl: 14x10kgs, 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs

Calves: superset with donkey raises / standing raises / seated raises : 12 reps: 10stack/10stack,40kg, 12 reps: 12stack, 12stack, 60kg, 12 reps: 12 stack, 12 stack / 60kg.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Yesterday was Delts and triceps *

Smith press: 15x15kgs, 12x60kgs, 12x80kgs, 8x100kgs

DB Standing Laterals: 15x10kg, 15x15kgs 15x27.5kgs

Lying BB raises: 15x17.5kgs, 15x25kgs, 15x25kgs

Cable laterals behind back: 12x4stack, 12x6stack

Machine rear laterals : 15x30kgs, 15x60kgs, 15x100kgs

CGBP: 12x60kgs, 10x80kgs, 7x105kgs

Straight bar pushdowns: 12x3stack ,12x6stack, 12x10stack 6x13stack, DS: 20x8stack

OH Ropes: 12x4stack 12x5stack, 12x6stack 9x8stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

18st last night. Weight and strength creeping up.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was back.

Pullovers: 15x5stack, 15x110kg, 13xfullstack

RG Pulldowns: 14x8stack , 12x10stack, 12x10stack, 12x6 from bottom

BB Rows: 20x20kgs, 15x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 12x140kgs, 9x160kg

CG cable rows: 15x5stack, 15x9stack, 15x12stack, 14x15stack

Deads to just below knee: built up to 10x180kg

DB Shrugs: 20x20kgs, 20x37.5kgs, 40x50kgs, 24x60kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was Chest and biceps

Decline bench: 12x40kgs, 20x60kgs, 12x100kgs 10x140kgs, 6x160kgs

Incline BB: 12x40kg, 10x80kg, 8x100, 6x125kgs

Flat DB flyes: 14x12kgs, 14x15kgs, 14x25kgs, 10x 37.5kgs, 12 x 15kg ds

Cable crossovers: 4x12x5stack, 15x6stack 15x 9stack.

Conc curls: 12x7.5kgs, 12x15kgs,10x17kgs, 10x25kgs+3forced

BB Currls: 12x40kgs, 12x50kg 12x60kg

Standing double bicep cable curls: 12x4stack, 12x6stack, 12x8 stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tuesday was Calves / Hams / Quads

Calves: Machine leg press: 20x4plates, 20x6plates, 20x8plates

Seated calves: 3x15x40kg

Standing calf raises: RP set: 12x20stack, 12x15stack, 12x10stack, 20x5stack.

SLDL: 12x30kg,14x50kg, 20x80kg 18x100kg, (Slow negs)

Double Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x6stack, 12x9stack (slow negs)

Seated Leg Curl: 14x10kgs, 14x20kgs, 13x30kgs

Leg extensions: 14x5stack, 14x12stack, 16xfull stack,

Leg press: 14x40kg, 14x80kg, 15x7 a side, 14x11.5 a side

Hack squats: 12x80kg, 14x120kg, 14x160kg


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

aesthetics4ever said:


> 18st last night. Weight and strength creeping up.
> 
> View attachment 159345


Only counts if you're 18st in the morning after a poopies and wee wee  let me know when you join the club mate :beer:


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Only counts if you're 18st in the morning after a poopies and wee wee  let me know when you join the club mate :beer:


Haha I probably am up to that now mate. How you keeping pal? Will have to have a catch up of logs on here as i've just been coming on to log mine lately. Been busy!

Saw your video of 55kg DB shoulder press the other day on your FB actually. Looking thick and strong mate. What shows are you entering next year?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Haha I probably am up to that now mate. How you keeping pal? Will have to have a catch up of logs on here as i've just been coming on to log mine lately. Been busy!
> 
> Saw your video of 55kg DB shoulder press the other day on your FB actually. Looking thick and strong mate. What shows are you entering next year?


Good work mate! Im good, how about yourself? Quads have a really nice shape and size from your comp pics mate, look awesome!

Haha thanks mate, only 2 weeks into cycle and feel like ive blown up  hoping to aim for Portsmouth in April but will see how it goes, if hammies don't respond in time then I will do a later show. How about you?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Yesterday was Delts and triceps*

DB press: 15x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x40gs, 7x50kgs

DB Standing Laterals: 15x10kg, 15x15kgs 15x27.5kgs

Lying BB raises: 15x17.5kgs, 15x25kgs, 15x25kgs

Cable laterals behind back: 12x4stack, 12x6stack

Machine rear laterals : 15x30kgs, 15x60kgs, 15x100kgs

CGBP: 12x60kgs, 10x80kgs, 10x105kgs, 5x120kg

Straight bar pushdowns: 12x3stack ,12x6stack, 12x10stack 6x13stack, DS: 20x8stack

OH Ropes: 12x4stack 12x5stack, 12x6stack 9x8stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was back.

Pullovers: 15x5stack, 15x110kg, 13xfullstack

RG Pulldowns: 14x8stack , 12x10stack, 12x10stack, 12x6 from bottom

BB Rows: 20x20kgs, 15x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 12x140kgs, 9x170kg

CG cable rows: 15x5stack, 15x9stack, 15x12stack, 14x15stack

Deads to just below knee: built up to 16x180kg

DB Shrugs: 20x20kgs, 20x37.5kgs, 40x50kgs, 24x60kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was Chest and biceps*

Decline bench: 12x40kgs, 20x60kgs, 12x100kgs 10x140kgs, 6x160kgs

Incline BB: 12x40kg, 10x80kg, 8x100, 6x125kgs

Flat DB flyes: 14x12kgs, 14x15kgs, 14x25kgs, 10x 37.5kgs, 12 x 15kg ds

Cable crossovers: 4x12x5stack, 15x6stack 15x 9stack.

Conc curls: 12x7.5kgs, 12x15kgs,10x17kgs, 10x25kgs+3forced

BB Currls: 12x40kgs, 12x50kg 12x60kg

Standing double bicep cable curls: 12x4stack, 12x6stack, 12x8 stack

*Tuesday was Calves / Hams / Quads*

Calves: Machine leg press: 20x4plates, 20x6plates, 20x8plates

Seated calves: 3x15x40kg

Standing calf raises: RP set: 12x20stack, 12x15stack, 12x10stack, 20x5stack.

SLDL: 12x30kg,14x50kg, 20x80kg 18x110kg, (Slow negs)

Double Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x6stack, 12x9stack (slow negs)

Seated Leg Curl: 14x10kgs, 14x20kgs, 13x30kgs

Leg extensions: 14x5stack, 14x12stack, 17xfull stack,

Leg press: 14x40kg, 14x80kg, 15x7 a side, 14x12 a side

Hack squats: 12x80kg, 14x120kg, 12x170kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Yesterday was Delts and triceps*

DB press: 15x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x40gs, 7x50kgs

DB Seated Laterals: 15x10kg, 15x15kgs 15x25kgs

Machine lateral raises: 15x40kgs, 15x69kgs, 15x90kgs

Cable laterals behind back: 12x4stack, 12x5stack

BO bench rear laterals : 15x10kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 20x22.5kgs

CGBP: 12x60kgs, 10x80kgs, 10x105kgs, 6x120kg

Straight bar pushdowns: 12x3stack ,12x6stack, 12x10stack 6x13stack, DS: 20x8stack

OH Ropes: 12x4stack 12x5stack, 12x6stack 9x8stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was back.

Pullovers: 15x5stack, 15x110kg, 14xfullstack

BB Rows: 20x20kgs, 15x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 12x140kgs, 7x180kg

RG Pulldowns: 14x8stack , 12x10stack, 12x10stack, 12x6 from bottom

Deads to just below knee: built up to 12x180kg

DB Shrugs: 20x20kgs, 20x37.5kgs, 40x50kgs, 24x60kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was Chest and biceps

Decline bench: 12x40kgs, 20x60kgs, 12x100kgs 10x140kgs, 5x170kgs

Incline BB: 12x40kg, 10x80kgs, 8x100kgs, 9x120kgs

Flat DB flyes: 14x12kgs, 14x15kgs, 14x25kgs, 14x 32kgs, 12 x 15kg ds

Cable crossovers: 4x12x5stack, 15x6stack 15x 9stack.

Conc curls: 12x7.5kgs, 12x15kgs,10x17kgs, 10x25kgs+3forced

BB Currls: 12x40kgs, 12x50kg 12x60kg

Standing double bicep cable curls: 12x4stack, 12x6stack, 12x7stack 12x9 stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Tuesday was Calves / Hams / Quads*

Calves: Machine leg press: 20x4plates, 20x6plates, 20x8plates

Seated calves: 3x15x40kg

Standing calf raises: RP set: 12x20stack, 12x15stack, 12x10stack, 20x5stack.

SLDL: 12x30kg,14x50kg, 20x80kg 18x110kg, (Slow negs)

Double Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x6stack, 14x8stack (slow negs)

Seated Leg Curl: 14x10kgs, 14x5stack, 13x8stack

Leg extensions: 14x5stack, 14x12stack, 17xfull stack,

Leg press: 14x40kg, 14x80kg, 15x7 a side, 14x12 a side

Hack squats: 12x80kg, 14x120kg, 17x160kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back yesterday

Pullovers: 15x5stack, 15x110kg, 16xfullstack

BB Rows: 20x20kgs, 15x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 12x140kgs, 7x180kg

RG Pulldowns: 14x8stack , 12x10stack, 12x10stack, 11x13stack

Deadlifts: built up to 10x200kg

DB Shrugs: 20x20kgs, 20x37.5kgs, 40x50kgs, 24x60kgs

Shoulders and triceps later today


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Monday was Delts and triceps

DB press: 15x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x40gs, 7x50kgs

DB Seated Laterals: 15x10kg, 15x15kgs 15x25kgs

Machine lateral raises: 15x40kgs, 15x69kgs, 15x90kgs

Cable laterals behind back: 12x4stack, 12x5stack

BO bench rear laterals : 15x10kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 20x22.5kgs

CGBP: 12x60kgs, 10x80kgs, 10x105kgs, 5x130kg

Straight bar pushdowns: 12x3stack ,12x6stack, 12x10stack 6x13stack, DS: 20x8stack

OH Ropes: 12x4stack 12x5stack, 12x6stack 9x8stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back yesterday

Pullovers: 15x5stack, 15x110kg, 16xfullstack

BB Rows: 20x20kgs, 15x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 12x140kgs, 6x180kg

RG Pulldowns: 14x8stack , 12x10stack, 12x10stack, 12x13stack

Deadlifts: built up to 6x220kg

DB Shrugs: DSs: 14x60kg, 16x50kg, 18x40kg, 20x25kgs (x 2)


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Some very impressive numbers dude..... :thumbup1:


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you mate. Only just seen your comment. Hopefully only going to get bigger and stronger here on in!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Thursday was Chest and biceps

Today was Chest and biceps

Incline BB: 12x40kg, 10x80kgs, 8x120kgs, 7x140kgs

Decline bench: 12x40kgs, 20x60kgs, 12x100kgs 10x140kgs, 5x170kgs

Flat DB flyes: 14x12kgs, 14x15kgs, 14x25kgs, 11x 35kgs, 12 x 15kg ds

Cable crossovers: 4x12x5stack, 15x6stack 15x 10stack.

Conc curls: 12x7.5kgs, 12x15kgs,10x17kgs, 7x27kgs+4forced

BB Currls: 12x40kgs, 12x50kg 12x60kg

Standing double bicep cable curls: 12x4stack, 12x6stack, 12x7stack 12x9 stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was Calves / Hams / Quads

Calves: Machine leg press: 20x4plates, 20x6plates, 20x8plates

Seated calves: 3x15x40kg

Standing calf raises: RP set: 12x20stack, 12x15stack, 12x10stack, 20x5stack.

SLDL: 12x30kg,14x50kg, 20x80kg 18x110kg, (Slow negs)

Double Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x6stack, 14x8stack (slow negs)

Seated Leg Curl: 14x10kgs, 14x5stack, 13x8stack

Leg extensions: 14x5stack, 14x12stack, 16xfull stack,

Leg press: 14x40kg, 14x80kg, 15x7 a side, 14x12 a side

Hack squats: 12x80kg, 14x120kg, 12x180kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Monday was Delts and triceps*

DB press: 15x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x40gs, 7x52kgs

DB Seated Laterals: 15x10kg, 15x15kgs 15x25kgs

Machine lateral raises: 15x40kgs, 15x69kgs, 15x90kgs

Cable laterals behind back: 12x4stack, 12x5stack

BO bench rear laterals : 15x10kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 20x22.5kgs

CGBP: 12x60kgs, 10x80kgs, 10x105kgs, 5x130kg

Straight bar pushdowns: 12x3stack ,12x6stack, 12x10stack 6x13stack, DS: 20x8stack

OH Ropes: 12x4stack 12x5stack, 12x6stack 9x8stack

*Tuesday was back*

Pullovers: 15x5stack, 15x110kg, 16xfullstack

BB Rows: 20x20kgs, 15x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 12x140kgs, 6x180kg

RG Pulldowns: 14x8stack , 12x10stack, 12x10stack, 12x13stack

Deadlifts: built up to 6x220kg

DB Shrugs: DSs: 14x60kg, 16x50kg, 18x40kg, 20x25kgs (x 2)


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Thursday was Chest and biceps

Decline bench: 12x40kgs, 20x60kgs, 12x100kgs 10x140kgs, 7x160kgs

Incline BB: 12x40kg, 10x80kgs, 8x120kgs, 7x130kgs

Flat DB flyes: 14x12kgs, 14x15kgs, 14x25kgs, 11x 35kgs, 12 x 15kg ds

Cable crossovers: 4x12x5stack, 15x6stack 15x 10stack.

Conc curls: 12x7.5kgs, 12x15kgs,10x17kgs, 7x27kgs+4forced

BB Curls: 12x40kgs, 12x50kg 12x60kg

Standing double bicep cable curls: 12x4stack, 12x6stack, 12x7stack 12x9 stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was Calves / Hams / Quads*

*
*

Calves: Machine leg press: 20x4plates, 20x6plates, 20x8plates

Seated calves: 3x15x40kg

Standing calf raises: RP set: 12x20stack, 12x15stack, 12x10stack, 20x5stack.

SLDL: 12x30kg,14x50kg, 20x80kg 18x110kg, (Slow negs)

Double Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x6stack, 14x8stack (slow negs)

Seated Leg Curl: 14x10kgs, 14x5stack, 13x8stack

Leg extensions: 14x5stack, 14x12stack, 16xfull stack,

Leg press: 14x40kg, 14x80kg, 15x7 a side, 14x12 a side

Hack squats: 12x80kg, 14x120kg, 10x200kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Monday was Delts and triceps

DB press: 15x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x40gs, 8x52kgs

DB Seated Laterals: 15x10kg, 15x15kgs 17x25kgs

Cable laterals behind back: 12x4stack, 14x5stack

BO bench rear laterals : 15x10kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 20x22.5kgs

CGBP: 12x60kgs, 10x80kgs, 10x105kgs, 8x120kg

Straight bar pushdowns: 12x3stack ,12x6stack, 12x10stack 6x13stack, DS: 20x8stack

OH Ropes: 12x4stack 12x5stack, 12x6stack 9x8stack

Tuesday was back

Pullovers: 15x5stack, 15x110kg, 16xfullstack

BB Rows: 20x20kgs, 15x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 12x140kgs, 6x180kg

RG Pulldowns: 14x8stack , 12x10stack, 12x10stack, 12x13stack

Deadlifts: built up to 6x220kg

DB Shrugs: DSs: 14x60kg, 16x50kg, 18x40kg, 20x25kgs (x 2)


----------

